# Deselecting photos



## seaduck (Sep 24, 2012)

Is there any way to deselect a photo without going to the keyboard?

OK, OK, this is dumb, but it's driving me crazy......I'm just looking for a mouse-able click technique.  I know that if you have one image selected, you can click on the dark gray area at the end of the photo collection and it will be deselected.    But if that photo is part of a large collection, sometimes the image cells fill the space, with no open gray area, or you have to scroll down to be able to click out.

I've tried right clicking, clicking different parts of the photo cell, clicking other parts of the LR screen.......

The only thing I've found that deselects is a Ctrl-D command.  But if you're mousing around, it's annoying to have to go back to the keyboard.


----------



## clee01l (Sep 24, 2012)

Not without going to the keyboard. {Cntl}{Click} will deselect the grid view image under the mouse.   For me this means the left hand stays on the keyboard for using the {Shift},{Cntl} and {Alt} (Windows keys) in conjunction with the Mouse click


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 24, 2012)

You could use the mouse to Edit>Select None.......though why you want to deselect an image without selecting another one is a bit of a mystery.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Sep 24, 2012)

You could go into Survey mode, then press the X on the photo you want to deselect. But that seems rather cumbersome compared with using the keyboard for a modifier key.


----------



## seaduck (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you all!    (Cletus: I thought I'd replied earlier to you, but I guess I didn't hit the post button).   This is helpful -- Jim, I esp liked your suggestion, which is pretty simple and fits my tendency to just want to mouse around.  As to why -- I was messing around exploring keyword functions and wanted to be sure that I wasn't copying keywords to an image by mistake.


----------



## pesto126 (Oct 6, 2012)

To go along with this.. really wish there was a way to customize the selected image highlight color on the thumb itself... that 'light grey' on 'medium grey' is SO hard to see at times... what would be wrong with a light red or soft blue?


----------



## clee01l (Oct 6, 2012)

pesto126 said:


> To go along with this.. really wish there was a way to customize the selected image highlight color on the thumb itself... that 'light grey' on 'medium grey' is SO hard to see at times... what would be wrong with a light red or soft blue?


Good Point.  However it would have to be a different color from the 5 label colors.  Screen readability standards currently in vogue favor muted gray on gray color schemes perhaps more as a statement against the cartoon primary colors reminiscent of Windows 3.1.


----------

